# Question on K&N install



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

When using the K&N intake, is there any downside to removing the piece that goes to the factory resonator? Basically XtremeRevolutions factory resonator bypass instructions but installing a K&N instead of the stock airbox.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

Beaker said:


> When using the K&N intake, is there any downside to removing the piece that goes to the factory resonator? Basically XtremeRevolutions factory resonator bypass instructions but installing a K&N instead of the stock airbox.


the K&N does not utilize the factory resonator from what i understand... unless your talking the K&N drop in filter??? after doing the mod which is still non-issue!!!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

20126spdRS said:


> the K&N does not utilize the factory resonator from what i understand... unless your talking the K&N drop in filter??? after doing the mod which is still non-issue!!!


Yes I know. I am talking the K&N instake, not the drop in filter. I did the resonator bypass(essentially) because I figured why leave parts in the car that are easy to remove and no longer being used. I was just wondering if there was any downside of it. More crap being thrown up higher into the engine bay for instance.


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

I left all those parts in. I didn't care to leave the white cloth over the wheel well exposed.. How do you like the intake? I just put one on last night and I have to say the constant sucking sound with every touch of the gas pedal is pretty annoying.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

You'll be fine. I did the same thing.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Cruzeski said:


> I left all those parts in. I didn't care to leave the white cloth over the wheel well exposed.. How do you like the intake? I just put one on last night and I have to say the constant sucking sound with every touch of the gas pedal is pretty annoying.


Welcome to the suck zone(Twister), but really, after a while you do not even hear it, but anytime you put an open filter intake on a Turbo car, sound is what you get.
Later,
Steve


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Welcome to the suck zone(Twister), but really, after a while you do not even hear it, but anytime you put an open filter intake on a Turbo car, sound is what you get.
> Later,
> Steve



Yea, I figure I'll get used to it. Also driving with the radio off to hear what it sounds like doesn't help...lol..


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Stay out of boost and you don't hear it.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

lol my gf tells me the same thing its annoying, but after she drove it she asked me to make her altima coupe sound like my cruze lmfao. i personally like it. nvr had a vehicle with a turbo so the sound is something i love. i took off my resonator before i installed the intake so I'm not sure if there is a difference. but like other people have said probably doesn't benefit much. hope u enjoy the intake


----------

